# Moving to NYC (sort of)



## bprescot (Jun 15, 2012)

Well we're finally getting ready to pack up and head north and it even looks like we found a place in NYC with everything we could want. Quick commute to Columbia for my wife, great kitchen, plenty of indoor space, and even a yard, all for a fairly affordable price! 

Oh, except it's actually in Edgewater, NJ not NYC. Turns out finding all that in NYC plus an affordable price really *IS* impossible. But still, we're really stoked. The place is actually a converted 1870's era farmhouse, with a lot of the original woodwork still in place. So, not only does it look like I'll have room for knives given the open kitchen, I might even be able to have a mini-garden!!! That, and Mitsuwa is right down the road! Living in "the city" may not suck as hard as I had thought it would. 

Still, leaving NC is gonna be rough. It's a great place to live if anyone is considering moving down! And if anyone does swing by the area, make sure you stop by Watt's Grocery and post about how awesome and (compared to NYC prices) inexpensive the food is! Durham has definitely been good to us.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations.

Hope you'll post some pics of your new place, it sounds incredible.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations Ben!!! 

Did you happen to choose that place because of the Mitsuwa??? :justkidding:


----------



## bprescot (Jun 15, 2012)

Umm... Actually? A bit. We actually targeted Edgewater since it is easy access to the GW and Ferry, and all that, but it caught our eye FIRST because it has a TJ, Whole Foods, Mitsuwa, and all the other goodies that come with that Mitsuwa (Santouka Ramen, Minamoto Kitchoan, etc.) 

Yes, yes, I know. We are bad people.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 15, 2012)

We moved to NJ from Nashville via a 2 year stay in Atlanta five years ago. We love it up here. Summer isn't quite as hot and the hot weather only lasts for a couple of months. Winter can be a mixed bag. NYC at Christmas has to be the most beautiful city in the country.


----------



## Line cooked (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the tri- state area!!!!


----------



## bprescot (Jun 15, 2012)

Well it will be welcome back actually. I grew up in NJ, and my wife spent 9 years there between undergrad and grad school. And then, just when we thought we were out...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like the Raleigh /Durham area is losing a bprescot and gaining a noChop. Best of luck to you.How long till the move?


----------



## mano (Jun 15, 2012)

Edgewater is a good choice. Also, next year you'll come to the ECG.

Welcome to the area.


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 15, 2012)

Very pleased to hear this, Ben. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 15, 2012)

Edgewater is a nice town...used to be a magnet for Japanese expats. Mitsuwa is great. Almost like here. 
Check out Sunrise Mart in the City as well. Near 9th & 3rd.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the tri- state. It will take some getting used to after the south, but I'm sure you'll love it here. I'm in NYC now, but spent many years in NJ.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 15, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Looks like the Raleigh /Durham area is losing a bprescot and gaining a noChop. Best of luck to you.How long till the move?



It's crazy how a forum can make the world such a little place....

Best of luck in your ventures....


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to New York! I'm a newbie on the forum but a lifelong New Yorker, where everyone talks about two things: food and real estate. If you're a founding member of KKF, you must be an expert in the first topic. And if you can find a great house like that within striking distance of the city then I'd say you're also an expert in real estate. All the best,


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool man welcome back!! I tried leaving the state twice but somehow I always end up back here. We'll have to meet up at one of the get togethers for sure!!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome! I hope you will like NY, and Edgewater is BEAUTIFUL (and super close to Mitsuwa [huge Japanese supermarket]). Good luck on your move!


----------



## Seth (Jun 18, 2012)

gf moved to the city from Greensboro a few years back and now in philly area. She still talks about wanting to be in NY and loved being there. I went to Stony Brook for eight years (slow learner) and spent summers in the city...that's a song, I think.. Anyhow, congrats on the move and having an educated wife.


----------

